

Ask HN: What craft do you like working on? - wowsig11

I tried my hand at ceramics and found the craft to be very soothing and unlike anything I&#x27;d tried before. Do you work on honing any similar craft?
======
bahador
It depends on your definition of "craft" but I ride the piss out of
motorcycles, and as a consequence, rebuild them as well. And when I say
rebuild, I mean ripping the engine out, tearing it down to every nut and bolt,
and rebuilding it from the crankshaft up. The skills I've learned while
working on my bikes (patience comes to mind) help me in other parts of my life
as well, including programming.

